# small "dent" in toddler's forehead



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

I have been meaning to post this for awhile but I didn't know quite where to put it. I tried Health and Healing yesterday and haven't had any response so I thought I would try here.

About a month and a half ago DD2 (who would have been about 1 1/2 at the time) fell forward and hit her forehead on our wrought iron table. She wasn't moving that fast and there was no bleeding or even any bruising. She seemed perfectly fine once I nursed her for a couple of minutes.

However, there is a slight indentation (about the width of the eraser on a pencil) in the skin that doesn't seem to be "bouncing back". I'm pretty sure it's the skin and not the bone underneath because it moves when you gently push the skin around it. It's not as noticeable as it sounds because it isn't as deep at the edges but it is there.

Does anyone have any thoughts on whether the skin and the tissue underneath are elastic enough that it should either bounce back; or whether the skin will stretch as she grows? Or will she probably always have this shallow indentation. I'm afraid it's going to look like an acne or chicken pock scar.

More importantly, is this just a vanity thing (it's above one eye, about half way between the eyebrow and her hairline) or am I overlooking a possible important medical issue?

I know that she can always grow bangs but as someone that always pulls her hair back that isn't really comforting.

Thanks for any input.
~Cath


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

When I was about 6 or 7, I was feeding some chickens and one pecked at my finger. The sharp tip or her beak hit my thumb nail very hard and left a dent. The dent remain even as the nail grew away. It went away only after about 2 or 3 _years_.

I can't really say for sure, but it could be similar and just take a lot of time.

BTW: I have chicken pox scar beside my eye, and a long scar on my forehead that goes right through my eyebrow leaving it a slightly differnt shape from the other. Neither of these get noticed by anyone else unless I point them out, and I don't wear bangs (well I did have themonce or twice, b ut it was not a great look.)


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

DS had that happen right around the 14 month mark- he fell on his face and somehow when we picked him p we saw that there was a dent in his head- a little bigger and more noticeable than the one you describe. It all became bruised and after the bruise healed he still has a dent-head. We asked the ped about it and she said that it is a sort of scar that should heal after a few months. He is now 20 months and it looks less noticeable as far as the dent, but I can still feel the lumps there (I guess skin built up around it?). Its hard because DS falls often adn it seems like he always hits the center of his forehead right in the same spot (or his temples).


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks so much for the responses. I feel a little better.

My first concern was whether there may be a serious problem. But I have to admit I don't want her having a significant scar for life, especially on her face.

I think I'll have to get used to the idea that it will probably get a little better but there are no guarantees.

I do wonder if there is something I could do to promote healing but it's hard to think of something that might apply since there is no broken skin. Maybe some MSM which is supposed to be good for blood flow and soft tissue injuries.
~Cath


----------



## IlluminatedAttic (Aug 25, 2006)

Ds pulled a tray table over onto his forehead when he was about 8 months old. He was being watched, and I use the term loosely, by dss who was 22 at the time and more interested in his tv program than his little brother







: while I took a shower. He had the same type of dent you describe. It never bruised and the dr. also said it was a type of trauma that would heal. It lessened over time, I'd say it took a good 8 - 10 months to completely disappear but there is no sign of it any more.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

It should become less noticible over time. I have a pin hole in my forehead from my brother throwing a dart at me (yes, the sharp ones), its long healed, but i still have that hole.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZFooFoo* 
Ds pulled a tray table over onto his forehead when he was about 8 months old. ... He had the same type of dent you describe. It never bruised and the dr. also said it was a type of trauma that would heal. It lessened over time, I'd say it took a good 8 - 10 months to completely disappear but there is no sign of it any more.

This does sound pretty similar to what happened to my DD2. Which gives me reason for optimism. However, I do wonder if her dent is probably a little more pronounced and a little deeper because of the relative hardness of the materials and force involved.

I have started rubbing MSM lotion into it, hoping to soften any scar tissue under the skin.

~Cath


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
It should become less noticible over time. I have a pin hole in my forehead from my brother throwing a dart at me (yes, the sharp ones), its long healed, but i still have that hole.

wonderwahine,
Wow. I don't know many people with a pierced forehead.
~Cath


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathMac* 
wonderwahine,
Wow. I don't know many people with a pierced forehead.
~Cath









for years I wondered what on earth the hole was, i thought maybe it was a pox mark or something.... and just recently, this christmas infact, when my parents were visiting, we were discussing scars, and i mentioned the hole in my forehead, and so nonchantly my mum said "oh! your brother did that with a dart!"







I was all........ thanks mum







thankfully he was a bad aim and to young to have real power behind it.

I once had a screw in my throat and a nail in my eye though.... I was a very explorative child, my medical records show that I drunk dog shampoo as well. I am surprised I survived







:


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
...
I once had a screw in my throat and a nail in my eye though.... I was a very explorative child, my medical records show that I drunk dog shampoo as well. I am surprised I survived







:

wonderwahine,
They say whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger but I'd rather not test that theory on my kids.
~Cath


----------



## TattooedMommy (Aug 11, 2006)

You might want to try rubbing fresh aloe plant on it too. I've found it to work wonders on all kinds of skin ailments.


----------

